
A New Photo of Tank Man in Tiananmen Square (2009) - keiferski
https://lens.blogs.nytimes.com/2009/06/04/behind-the-scenes-a-new-angle-on-history/?hp
======
skynet666
i thought he was killed

~~~
caprese
not at that point in time, if at all. his identity and the outcome is unknown.
many people were charged, many people were killed.

